# DIY Cannister Filter



## BradsFishTanks (Jan 4, 2015)

Im sure a lot you have seen this video:




Would a 300 gph pump be suitable for this build?
If anyone has used this id like to know what size tank and what size pump you used for it. 
Thanks


----------



## Kimchi24 (Mar 22, 2013)

it really depends on the size of your tank. you can put a 1000gph pump if you want, but if you are using that for a 2.5 gallon, i highly recommend against it. I had a canister like that when i was initially starting on my first 10g. I used a pump rated for 250gph so I think you can go by that, although the best way to gauge it would be 10x your tank gallonage. There are too many variables left unknown like the head height and all that so really, work with what you got and if it doesn't work, buy accordingly lol.


----------



## BradsFishTanks (Jan 4, 2015)

Kimchi24 said:


> it really depends on the size of your tank. you can put a 1000gph pump if you want, but if you are using that for a 2.5 gallon, i highly recommend against it. I had a canister like that when i was initially starting on my first 10g. I used a pump rated for 250gph so I think you can go by that, although the best way to gauge it would be 10x your tank gallonage. There are too many variables left unknown like the head height and all that so really, work with what you got and if it doesn't work, buy accordingly lol.


Thanks for the reply. I was think 300gph because I will be using it for a 30 gallon. My concern was how much flow rate will that enclosure be able to handle.


----------



## Kimchi24 (Mar 22, 2013)

What fish are you planning on? 300gph for 30 gallons should be ok. I dont know where its positioned ut if you find your bioload is still too much, id maybe add a sponge filter or an internal filter to it. The 300gph should create enough flow with minimal head height


----------



## BradsFishTanks (Jan 4, 2015)

Kimchi24 said:


> What fish are you planning on? 300gph for 30 gallons should be ok. I dont know where its positioned ut if you find your bioload is still too much, id maybe add a sponge filter or an internal filter to it. The 300gph should create enough flow with minimal head height


I plan to house two goldfish.


----------

